# I'm looking for Murray 42819X14 A Manual



## clamp (Oct 21, 2007)

W/ 287707 engine


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

What is the 'type' and 'code' of your Briggs engine?
The first two digits of the 'code' will be the year the engine was assembled.
Go to http://www.savillesequip.com/parts.asp, select Murray on menu, follow selections to 'lawn and garden', then 'lawn tractors', then riders. Somwhere in there you will select '42 inch cut'. You should get a list of 'years', select above code year and then find your 42819X14A model.
This will get you the IPL of the mower.
with the model and type of engine, you can get IPL of engine from the Briggs site, as well as the Owners Manual for the engine.
hope this helps.
thanks,


----------



## clamp (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Your info was very helpful. I also need the owners manual for maintenance specs.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

with the model and type of engine, you can get IPL of engine from the Briggs site, as well as the Owners Manual for the engine.
Don't know where to get owners manual for mower, if that's what you were referring to.
hope this helps.
thanks,


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

You might try the murry site they have a few that they put on PDF to share for free: http://www.murray.com ----If not their you might even run a google search,or try ebay even.


----------

